# Another One Rides The Bus!



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

Tagged this ten point yesterday morning. Shot him while sitting on my fold up pocket chair that my youngest son makes fun of. It gets me off the ground just enough to draw my bow. That spot of blood is the exit hole. 

Weapon is a Matthews Black Max.


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

Nice


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

That's awesome!! I've experimented with same thing this year a couple times. I bet that was exhilarating! I had a brute old 6 point I'm guessing that was over 100" walk by me at 15 yards while on a tripod chair earlier this year. 

How far was your shot?


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

Great deer , and from the ground Congrats


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Very nice.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice buck...shouldnt it be 'another one bites the dust?'...rides what bus?


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

Shad Rap, Thanks, I'm glad i'm not the only one wondering what he meant !


----------



## skiff (Feb 18, 2015)

Real nice buck! Tough getting one from the ground.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

great buck. and its nice when you can arrow one from the ground. what bus??? LOL.
sherman


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

Lol, you guys never heard the Weird Al parody.

Selftaught,
35 yards, thanks.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Shad Rap said:


> Nice buck...shouldnt it be 'another one bites the dust?'...rides what bus?


As Elton John sang......"Hold me closer, Tony Danza"...

And CCR "There is a bathroom on the right"


----------

